# Best recovery food post-ride



## Paul Gee (7 Jun 2014)

As I get fitter I am riding further. I read somewhere that one should eat protein after a ride. Is that correct and if so what should I eat to help my weary body and muscles recover as quickly as they can?

What do you folk scoff after an invigorating ride?


----------



## totallyfixed (7 Jun 2014)

Milk.


----------



## stephec (7 Jun 2014)

Pie and chips.


----------



## uclown2002 (7 Jun 2014)

Another vote for large glass of milk. That's all the protein you need post ride.
Although I have mine skimmed and mixed with oats, dried fruit and a banana.


----------



## Trembler49 (7 Jun 2014)

Beer mostly.


----------



## 50000tears (7 Jun 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Another vote for large glass of milk. That's all the protein you need post ride.



All I have as too but maybe a banana as well if we have any in.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Milk.


Chocolate milkshake!


----------



## RebornBumbler (8 Jun 2014)

Microwaved scrambled eggs on toast is quick and easy if you want something a bit more solid


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (8 Jun 2014)

Think it should be mostly carbohydrates with a smaller amount of protein for us cyclists for recovery unless you're a body builder who sits on a bike occasionally! 

Just started popping D-Ribose capsules from Holland and Barrett retailing at about £13 for a hundred. I'll report back in a couple of months on their effectiveness.


----------



## sazzaa (8 Jun 2014)

Milk after a cycle seems weird to me! I usually just replenish fluids, since I barely touch water during a ride. Then have a proper meal later on with plenty veg. It's not protein you need, it's amino acids (they're the things that help your body make protein, ingesting protein is a bit pointless and doesn't have the same effect as far as I understand) so things like seeds, grains, legumes, nuts and veg will have you sorted in no time.


----------



## JasonHolder (8 Jun 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> k it should be mostly carbohydrates with a smaller amount of protein for us cyclists for recovery unless you're a body builder who sits on a bike occasionally!
> 
> Just started popping D-Ribose capsules from Holland and Barrett retailing at about £13 for a hundred. I'll report back in a couple of months on their effectiveness.


D-ribose is THE most effective legal supplement i have ever taken. It is simply that good!


As for the milk comments.... What a bunch of clowns to be quite frank.

In short-you need carbs. High protein intake post ride has zero effect on speeding recovery and you would find if you researched it, as well as high fat- to be dehydrating.

So onto sugar, you want the type that everyone tells you not to eat. Yes the simple kind. It requires less digestion time than complex. and that is what we are looking for.

Complex ingested @2calories per minute.

Simple ingested@20calories per minute.
4calories per gram of carbs.
Aiming for 60-100g carbs in the first 30min off bike. Avec plenty of water.

So real fruit juice is my winner, 1liter has 400+kcal so 100g of carbs., or coke or anything like that.
Honey/syrup on pancakes/bread/bagels. Or just honey if youre like that...

That said-if you arent even getting your 5 a day. Then being so precise with calories/grams of carbs etc is pissing in the wind.


----------



## StuAff (8 Jun 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> D-ribose is THE most effective legal supplement i have ever taken. It is simply that good!
> 
> 
> As for the milk comments.... *What a bunch of clowns to be quite frank*.
> ...


I know you've made a habit of it, but is there any need to be insulting to people who are merely offering advice, presumably on the basis that it works for them apart from anything else....? And if you're going to dismiss the benefits of protein consumption post-exercise, perhaps you can do a quick search and actually offer some evidence for that provided by reputable sources? Yes, you certainly need carbs post-exercise, but judging by my own casual googling the benefits of protein post-exercise seem to be well-documented, if not entirely conclusively. For example, here, here, here, here......


----------



## sazzaa (8 Jun 2014)

StuAff said:


> I know you've made a habit of it, but is there any need to be insulting to people who are merely offering advice, presumably on the basis that it works for them apart from anything else....? And if you're going to dismiss the benefits of protein consumption post-exercise, perhaps you can do a quick search and actually offer some evidence for that provided by reputable sources? Yes, you certainly need carbs post-exercise, but judging by my own casual googling the benefits of protein post-exercise seem to be well-documented, if not entirely conclusively. For example, here, here, here, here......


Only one of those links is credible, and with a study using only 16 people can be fairly easily discounted.


----------



## 50000tears (8 Jun 2014)

Agree with Stu. I have looked at this a bit too and 4:1 carb, protein mix is generally advised for post workout. So whilst you may be right Jason in advocating some simple carbs, having something like a chocolate milkshake is an example of the 4:1 balance needed.


----------



## StuAff (8 Jun 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Only one of those links is credible, and with a study using only 16 people can be fairly easily discounted.


Those were but four links of many, that came up in the first few pages of search results. I did say casual googling...Perhaps you'd like to offer some 'credible' counterpoints?

Edit: Is Nigel Mitchell credible enough for you?
If not, how about the American Dietetic Association, Dieticians of Canada and the American College of Sports Medicine?


----------



## sazzaa (8 Jun 2014)

StuAff said:


> Those were but four links of many, that came up in the first few pages of search results. I did say casual googling...Perhaps you'd like to offer some 'credible' counterpoints?


Can't from my phone right now, but I did read a piece the other day about the connection between the protein "myth" and the dairy and meat industries, I'll see if I can find it again when I'm at a computer.


----------



## sazzaa (8 Jun 2014)

Also, if you read up on amino acids you might get a better idea of what I'm talking about further up the thread.


----------



## NorvernRob (8 Jun 2014)

I have a pint of milk with some protein/carb powder in. I don't care if it's effective or not, though I'd say my muscles don't ache as much the day after since I started doing it - it's a nice cold strawberry milkshake so goes down a treat anyway.


----------



## jowwy (8 Jun 2014)

Milk is one of the most renowned recovery fluids there is. 

But there are some numpties on here that think they know better. But hey ho


----------



## StuAff (8 Jun 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Also, if you read up on amino acids you might get a better idea of what I'm talking about further up the thread.


'Ingesting protein is a bit pointless'....? Now, feel free to correct me here, but it's protein that's the primary source of amino acids in our daily diet, not supplements and such- and if you're getting all or most of your amino acids from supplements than you aren't getting anything else that protein-rich foods provide.


----------



## Paul Gee (8 Jun 2014)

Thanks for all the replies to my initial question.

Based on all the above posts, after my next ride I will ingest carbs ............. or protein, or both.

Does anyone know what the pro riders eat/drink after a long day on the saddle?


----------



## StuAff (8 Jun 2014)

Paul Gee said:


> Thanks for all the replies to my initial question.
> 
> Based on all the above posts, after my next ride I will ingest carbs ............. or protein, or both.
> 
> Does anyone know what the pro riders eat/drink after a long day on the saddle?


One link of many: http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,27290,17547_6869125,00.html


----------



## vickster (8 Jun 2014)

Paul Gee said:


> Does anyone know what the pro riders eat/drink after a long day on the saddle?



Depending on personal taste, epoetin alfa, epoetin beta or darbepoetin alfa?


----------



## JasonHolder (8 Jun 2014)

jowwy said:


> Milk is one of the most renowned recovery fluids there is.
> 
> But there are some numpties on here that think they know better. But hey ho


And some really fat guys @jowwy who believe milk is a renowned recovery fluid.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Jun 2014)

jowwy said:


> Milk is one of the most renowned recovery fluids there is.
> 
> But there are some numpties on here that think they know better. But hey ho


Yet humans are the only species to drink milk beyond infancy,nevermind the fact it's bovine milk for cute little calves to grow big and strong and ready to be steaks.


----------



## JasonHolder (8 Jun 2014)

@StuAff
And you should listen to sazzaa because you havent got a clue and she does. Aminos are not bottled supplements!


----------



## vickster (8 Jun 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Yet humans are the only species to drink milk beyond infancy,nevermind the fact it's bovine milk for cute little calves to grow big and strong and ready to be steaks.


Maybe because other animals haven't mastered the art of milking cows?


----------



## StuAff (8 Jun 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> And you should listen to sazzaa because you havent got a clue and she does. Aminos are not bottled supplements!


Again, there's no need to be rude. I know perfectly well what amino acids are, and they are widely available in supplement form. You'll telling me next you can't buy Vitamin C or cod liver oil.....


----------



## JasonHolder (8 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> Maybe because other animals haven't mastered the art of milking cows?


Dont start 

But no. Because animals have learnt through millions of years of evolution dietary needs. Not 100 years worth of business men trying to flog milk and sausages to council bums.


----------



## redcard (8 Jun 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Yet humans are the only species to drink milk beyond infancy,nevermind the fact it's bovine milk for cute little calves to grow big and strong and ready to be steaks.



What other species eat steaks?


----------



## StuAff (8 Jun 2014)

redcard said:


> What other species eat steaks?


Well, they do....steak tartare


----------



## JasonHolder (8 Jun 2014)

Paul Gee said:


> Thanks for all the replies to my initial question.
> 
> on the saddle?


High carb vegan. Armstrong was on vegan diet for most of his TdFs. Including post cancer. I could name more


----------



## StuAff (8 Jun 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Rude when *speaking to dull people sorry*, it is my flaw.


First off, you're not speaking. You're typing. You have the ability and the time to make considered responses that don't risk causing unnecessary offence. Use it, please.
Secondly: Disagreeing with you does not, ever, define that person as 'dull'. Or, for that matter, 'wrong'.


----------



## JasonHolder (8 Jun 2014)

redcard said:


> What ottrac ecies eat steaks?


Carnivores. You know, animals with specific digestive tracts and jaws+teeth +decent hunting senses.


----------



## redcard (8 Jun 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Carnivores. You know, animals with specific digestive tracts and jaws+teeth +decent hunting senses.



Dude, you're giving a serious answer to that question?


----------



## jowwy (8 Jun 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> And some really fat guys @jowwy who believe milk is a renowned recovery fluid.


You dont get fat just from drinking milk ... [mod deletion]


----------



## ayceejay (8 Jun 2014)

Simple carbs (ie sugar) will indeed give you a quick lift but will dissipate as quickly and this will do nothing for recovery. 
After any strenuous exercise the body needs to replace what has been lost during the exertion and in an athlete or someone who rides a lot this needs to be done fairly quickly and efficiently to prevent any shortage at the start of the next session. Someone who only rides occasionally will recover with normal rest and diet over a longer period with no problem. I think protein and carbohydrate in the correct balance is what is needed to replenish glycogen stores and assist with muscle nourishment.
Back in the day I used to make a concoction that was known as 'Tigers Milk"
Large glass half milk/half orange juice
1 dessert spoon brewers yeast
1 dessert spoon molasses
Mix thoroughly
I guess you could add some whey powder to this with no problem but I never did.


----------



## JasonHolder (8 Jun 2014)

ayceejay said:


> Simple carbs (ie sugar) will indeed give you a quick lift but will dissipate as quickly and this will do nothing for recovery.
> After any strenuous exercise the body needs to replace what has been lost during the exertion and in an athlete or someone who rides a lot this needs to be done fairly quickly and efficiently to prevent any shortage at the start of the next session. Someone who only rides occasionally will recover with normal rest and diet over a longer period with no problem. I think protein and carbohydrate in the correct balance is what is needed to replenish glycogen stores and assist with muscle nourishment.
> Back in the day I used to make a concoction that was known as 'Tigers Milk"
> Large glass half milk/half orange juice
> ...


They do discipate quickly. Because they can be ingested faster they are used faster or rather simply just pulled out of the blood down to a celular level faster than complex. 

Protein is indeed proven to speed glycogen replacment. However the ratios are very low and something you can accomplish by solely eating apples pretty much.

The milk argument is out because high fat high protein disrupts and slows down this process so you're losing either way. And if you take skimmed rather than full fat you're losing the protein anyway so just launch in skip and don't listen to muppets.


----------



## 50000tears (8 Jun 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> ....[rude quoted post deleted]...



I'll try this one more time for my own sanity. Jason you do yourself no favours by making personal attacks on people who don't share your view. Just because you choose not to drink milk does not make it something only a certain social class of fat people drink. I choose to make milk a part of my recovery and weigh 61kg, am I fat? Uclown also drinks the white stuff, is he fat and a sloth putting up the numbers he does day in day out? 

Whether you drink milk or not is a choice and and not a right or wrong. Calling people out who don't do things your way is simply childish.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (8 Jun 2014)

I pity the poor OP. all he wanted was some simple dietary advice concerning post ride recovery!  Instead he's responsible for another forum slanging match.

If you want to be the perfect athlete capable of riding a perfect race in your own perfect little world, then 3:1 carb to protein is probably the way to go.  (With the addition of that D-Ribose I mentioned earlier!) But,for the rest of us, who aren't aiming for perfection, a chocolate milk-shake will do just as well!


----------



## srw (8 Jun 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> And if you take skimmed rather than full fat you're *losing the protein* anyway so just launch in skip and don't listen to muppets.


*snigger*
I don't.
http://www.milk.co.uk/resources/resource.aspx?intResourceID=55


----------



## Spinney (8 Jun 2014)

*Mod message*: I've deleted quite a few posts, and removed the odd bit of personal attack/rudeness from some others.
Any further personal attacks will result in a thread ban, @JasonHolder (and @jowwy - please try not to respond in kind). If there are further personal attacks here, please can folks just report the post and not retaliate in the thread?
Thanks


----------



## redcard (8 Jun 2014)

srw said:


> *snigger*
> I don't.
> http://www.milk.co.uk/resources/resource.aspx?intResourceID=55



And here we're all thinking Jase was an authority on this stuff.

Bit schoolboy that one.


----------



## vickster (8 Jun 2014)

Someone's holding Lance Armstrong up as an example...most would probably rather avoid the "diet" he used to win the TdF. Maybe he told a few fibs about his diet too and had a Morton's loyalty card (or KFC on speed dial). Perhaps he thought pizza is vegan too?


----------



## vickster (8 Jun 2014)

redcard said:


> And here we're all thinking Jase was an authority on this stuff.
> 
> Bit *schoolboy* that one.


Think you may have hit the nail on the head there


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Jun 2014)

Milk is probably the single most effective natural recovery food available.


----------



## sazzaa (8 Jun 2014)

I quite like milk as a treat but I really don't think it has the nutritional value that some of you think it has. And yeah, it's for making babies fat so that's kinda off-putting for me. Alpro soya milk and their coconut milk are nice alternatives if any of you want to give up the unhealthy obsession with the cow stuff.


----------



## vickster (8 Jun 2014)

Tastes foul too


----------



## sazzaa (8 Jun 2014)

User said:


> Soya milk is not universally considered a healthy option.


I didn't say it was.


----------



## sazzaa (8 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> Tastes foul too


Acquired taste maybe. Lovely on nutty cereals.


----------



## vickster (8 Jun 2014)

Don't eat nutty cereals myself


----------



## sazzaa (8 Jun 2014)

User said:


> You offered it as more healthy than milk.


No, I didn't. 

But I've read that it does contain all nine essential amino acids, so if that's what you're after post-ride then it's perfect.


----------



## roadrash (8 Jun 2014)

And yeah, it's for making babies fat

unhealthy obsession with the cow stuff.

whats wrong with cow juice ???


----------



## vickster (8 Jun 2014)

nut? They are nasty, far too sweet, ditto Frosties. Porridge (skimmed milk & water) or fruit & fibre/raisin bran for me (and sometimes Cheerios if wanting something a biy sweet), all with skimmed milk (including protein)


----------



## roadrash (8 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> nut? They are nasty, far too sweet, ditto Frosties. Porridge (skimmed milk & water) or fruit & fibre/raisin bran for me (and sometimes Cheerios if wanting something a biy sweet), all with skimmed milk (including protein)


 

skimmed milk...SKIMMED MILK, full fat stuff please, i dont do unleaded milk


----------



## sazzaa (8 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3123109, member: 45"]What's wrong with drinking milk?[/QUOTE]

Google something like "cows milk, blood and pus" and check out the results. Now even if there's not an ounce of truth in any of it, I'd still rather take the non-cows milk option for the majority of the time. It's become so normal to drink animal milk that we don't even think about the weirdness of it, the dairy industry is so huge and so misleading in terms of health and nutrition, not to mention dairy farming being fairly barbaric... Yeah there are probably one or two benefits of drinking cows milk but not on the scale that most of us have been brainwashed to believe.


----------



## sazzaa (8 Jun 2014)

User said:


> "nice alternatives.... . to the unhealthy obsession" would suggest otherwise.



Nice alternatives are just that, nice alternatives. And unhealthy OBSESSION, which is what most of us have, doesn't actually mean unhealthy product. Am I really having to point out basic English to you? I didn't suggest it was healthy in that post. You assumed it from my wording, wrongly.


----------



## ayceejay (8 Jun 2014)

Ooh no he didn't


----------



## stephec (8 Jun 2014)

ayceejay said:


> Ooh no he didn't


Oh yes he did.


----------



## vickster (8 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3123186, member: 45"]Oh, Heather Mills McCartney tried that one. There's not an ounce of truth in any of it.[/QUOTE]
Yeah she didn't have a leg to stand on claiming that


----------



## DooDah (8 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> Yeah she didn't have a leg to stand on claiming that


 Bad taste, but funny nonetheless


----------



## DooDah (8 Jun 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Carnivores. You know, animals with specific digestive tracts and jaws+teeth +decent hunting senses.


Steak must be a good recovery food, after all Contador seems to like it


----------



## sazzaa (8 Jun 2014)

User said:


> What is it that makes this obsession unhealthy then if you don't believe the thing itself to be unhealthy.



I think all obsessions are unhealthy.


----------



## roadrash (8 Jun 2014)

do you have an obsession with people with obsessions


----------



## sazzaa (8 Jun 2014)

User said:


> Nice swerve. If you don't mind I won't take you up on your generous offer of English lessons.


No swerve, it seemed like you were being obtuse on purpose. Anything interesting to add to the discussion?


----------



## StuAff (8 Jun 2014)

Oh yes, For Goodness Shakes. Go-faster Nesquik. Lovely


----------



## sazzaa (8 Jun 2014)

User said:


> My purpose was to point out that your suggestion that soya milk is more healthy and nutritious than dairy might not be as true as you think. In the context of the subject under discussion this is quite relevant.
> As for the rest of it, you could always have re-read your post and replied something like "Oh yeah, now you mention it I didn't make myself clear". I guess that that isn't in your nature though and you just prefer fighting like a cornered badger.



I made myself perfectly clear, you just read it wrongly - not once did I say that soya milk is more healthy and nutritious, so give it up. And I stated the reasons I prefer alternatives to cow's milk. Again, do you have anything interesting to add to the discussion?


----------



## redcard (8 Jun 2014)

I don't think soy milk is as healthy as you think it is


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Jun 2014)

sazzaa said:


> *I made myself perfectly clear *...



all due respect Sazzaa, but you didn't. I think it was the use of the word 'unhealthy' that created the ambiguity in your statement.


----------



## Wobblers (8 Jun 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Google something like "cows milk, blood and pus" and check out the results. Now even if there's not an ounce of truth in any of it, I'd still rather take the non-cows milk option for the majority of the time. It's become so normal to drink animal milk that we don't even think about the weirdness of it, the dairy industry is so huge and so misleading in terms of health and nutrition, not to mention dairy farming being fairly barbaric... Yeah there are probably one or two benefits of drinking cows milk but not on the scale that most of us have been brainwashed to believe.



You haven't produced a shred of evidence to support your claim - and vague allegations of some unsubstantiated Global Dairy Conspiracy don't really count. The fact is, milk hasn't evolved to make people fat. It's evolved to make calves grow. That requires high quality protein. It thus is no coincidence that cow's milk is a rich source of protein. And proteins are made of amino acids. The process of digestion breaks those proteins down to amino acids, which are then rebuilt as needed to form the required proteins. Given that approximately half of the lean mass of a calf, as most mammals, is muscle, it should be of little surprise that milk is actually good for rebuilding damaged muscle.

And we have evolved to drink milk. Before agriculture, very few humans carried the gene for lactase, the enzyme required to properly digest the lactose in milk. Now the majority of people have that gene.


----------



## ayceejay (8 Jun 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> They do discipate quickly. Because they can be ingested faster they are used faster or rather simply just pulled out of the blood down to a celular level faster than complex.
> 
> Protein is indeed proven to speed glycogen replacment. However the ratios are very low and something you can accomplish by solely eating apples pretty much.
> 
> The milk argument is out because high fat high protein disrupts and slows down this process so you're losing either way. And if you take skimmed rather than full fat you're losing the protein anyway so just launch in skip and don't listen to muppets.


Jason: although this thread has taken a strange but predictable turn none of what you say here has any factual basis and I feel it my duty to point that out.. I take that back, yes protein and fat slows the absorption of carbohydrate (a fact that you both agree and disagree with) which is the point, ie to slow it down.
Your pontification aside for a minute you need to look into nutrition especially as it relates to athletes with a bit more humility.


----------



## Wobblers (8 Jun 2014)

I rather pity the OP! An effective recovery food will aid in the replenishment of depleted energy stores and repair of damage to muscles.

For short rides, less than about an hour, most energy comes from glucose stored in the muscles as glycogen. Foods rich in carbohydrates will aid in rebuilding glycogen: bananas, bread, pasta, mars bars... There is a 2 hour window after exercising when you can more effectively rebuild glycogen, so eating during that time, and ideally within the first half hour, is a good idea. There are often microscopic tears in the muscle fibres, taking in protein will promote faster repair. Milk is good for this - but you'll also need carbohydrates for the glycogen. Chocolate milk has both! As others have said, a combination of proteins and carbs is best. The most important thing is the carbohydrate, as you've only got a relatively short window of time when it will give you the most benefit.


----------



## RebornBumbler (8 Jun 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> all due respect Sazzaa, but you didn't. I think it was the use of the word 'unhealthy' that created the ambiguity in your statement.



Technically the unhealthy referred to the obsession, not the milk
/pedant


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Jun 2014)

Whether its scientifically proven or not, whether its statistically sound or not, whether my genes have evolved to allow me to drink it or not, there is nothing that sorts me out as well as 1 1/2 pints of milk when I get back from a solid ride. I love milk me :-)


----------



## Doyleyburger (9 Jun 2014)

Milk and beans on toast


----------



## michaelcycle (9 Jun 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> And some really fat guys @jowwy who believe milk is a renowned recovery fluid.



He's right though innit?

http://oakbrooksc.com/docs/stager_chocmilk_study.pdf

Or specifically chocolate milk if you are involved in multiple glycogen depleting workouts in one day because it has a ratio of 4:1 carbs to protein as mentioned previously.


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Jun 2014)

i like a fish finger sandwich on white bread... plenty of butter, with lashings of either ketchup or mayonnaise, followed by a packet of ready salted crisps... all washed down with the remaining fluids in my water bottles.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jun 2014)

Best recovery food post ride?
What ever I can get my hands on and is within easy reach in the fridge.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jun 2014)

Marmite on toast. It's scientifically proven to be full of marmitey goodness to fulfil your vitaminny needs and toasty toastiness for your shortfall of stodge, and has crumbs of carbon which is what some bikes are made of, and thus makes you one with the bike. (If you ride a steel bike you have to sprinkle iron filings on it).


----------



## vickster (9 Jun 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Marmite on toast. It's scientifically proven to be full of marmitey goodness to fulfil your vitaminny needs and toasty toastiness for your shortfall of stodge, and has crumbs of carbon which is what some bikes are made of, and thus makes you one with the bike. (If you ride a steel bike you have to sprinkle iron filings on it).


Or have it with a piece of raw liver


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2014)

Let's face it - most of us do not need to give much consideration to what makes 'good recovery food' anyway! We are just pootling about on our bikes and can eat or drink pretty much anything we fancy post-ride.

If we were competing at a high level then it might be more important. In which case - drink the aforementioned chocolate milkshake!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Let's face it - most of us do not need to give much consideration to what makes 'good recovery food' anyway! We are just pootling about on our bikes and can eat or drink pretty much anything we fancy post-ride.
> 
> If we were competing at a high level then it might be more important. In which case - drink the aforementioned chocolate milkshake!




Amen Colin.


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Let's face it - most of us do not need to give much consideration to what makes 'good recovery food' anyway! We are just pootling about on our bikes and can eat or drink pretty much anything we fancy post-ride.
> 
> If we were competing at a high level then it might be more important. In which case - drink the aforementioned chocolate milkshake!



I use recovery shakes on the basis that milk may turn if left in the van all afternoon on a hot day while racing. For this purpose, myself and a group of 3 other serious racers in our club make bulk purchases of various 'ingredients' from myprotein and one of the lads mixes up recovery shake power. He also mixes up 2 different types of energy drink, one that includes some protein which we use during training, and I use toward the back end of a long road ride and one without (as the protein lays heavy on the stomach and makes you feel sick at race efforts). Sometimes add caffeine to the race mix.

At home, I drink chocolate milk, the pre-mixed stuff in 1L cartons from Tesco or Sainsburies, 2 for £2.


----------



## 4F (9 Jun 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> High carb vegan. Armstrong was vegan diet for most a convicted drug cheat for all of his TdFs. Including post cancer. I could name more



Should we all be carrying out blood transfusions before a big ride as well to boost our red blood cell count ?


----------



## jowwy (9 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I use recovery shakes on the basis that milk may turn if left in the van all afternoon on a hot day while racing. For this purpose, myself and a group of 3 other serious racers in our club make bulk purchases of various 'ingredients' from myprotein and one of the lads mixes up recovery shake power. He also mixes up 2 different types of energy drink, one that includes some protein which we use during training, and I use toward the back end of a long road ride and one without (as the protein lays heavy on the stomach and makes you feel sick at race efforts). Sometimes add caffeine to the race mix.
> 
> At home, I drink chocolate milk, the pre-mixed stuff in 1L cartons from Tesco or Sainsburies, 2 for £2.


and does drinking that said milk type stuff, make you into a fat, slow, sloth @Rob3rt


----------



## vickster (9 Jun 2014)

4F said:


> Should we all be carrying out blood transfusions before a big ride as well to boost our red blood cell count ?


Too messy, just use epo


----------



## 4F (9 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> Too messy, just use epo



Mixes really well with milk


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Jun 2014)

After yesterdays 118 mile ride I had a donna kebab and three pints of larger


----------



## vickster (9 Jun 2014)

Poor donna


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> Poor donna


No it was from Hanworth kebab house , they do the best donnas in London


----------



## vickster (9 Jun 2014)

It's a doner ... Donna is a woman's name

I don't eat lamb so would never even consider eating such an item, and they are kept turning on a spit at a temperature that can potentially breed every nasty bug under the sun! Not to mention the flies that hang around


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> It's a doner ... Donna is a woman's name
> 
> I don't eat lamb so would never even consider eating such an item, and they are kept turning on a spit at a temperature that can potentially breed every nasty bug under the sun! Not to mention the flies that hang around


Yeah , whatever


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> It's a doner ... and they are kept turning on a spit at a temperature that can potentially breed every nasty bug under the sun! Not to mention the flies that hang around




You say this as if it's a bad thing....


----------



## HLaB (9 Jun 2014)

A sport nutritionist reccommended milk and an omelette as a good post ride meal. Also if you have a blender mixing some chocolate into milk and making a milkshake is no bad thing either.


----------



## vickster (9 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> You say this as if it's a bad thing....


Having had campylobacter I would rather avoid!!!


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> Having had campylobacter I would rather avoid!!!


Does that come with chili sauce ?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Jun 2014)

So just to summarise, take some milk, mix in some chocolate and drink whilst wearing a buff, thats the best thing for you?


----------



## vickster (9 Jun 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Does that come with chili sauce ?


Certainly painful and liquid


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jun 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> So just to summarise, take some milk, mix in some chocolate and drink whilst wearing a buff, thats the best thing for you?




You forgot these...


----------



## RedRider (9 Jun 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> Milk and beans on toast


I'm just in from ride and had a glass of chocolate milk. About to rouse myself for beans on toast with a spoon of chilli sauce.



Cuchilo said:


> No it was from Hanworth kebab house , they do the best donnas in London


If you're ever down Camberwell way, FM Mangal do a great one, not one of those factory jobbies. Falafel, nearby, do a good falafel wrap. Both used as 'recovery food' to good effect.

There's another kebab place I'd like to find again. South west London somewhere, maybe in a Wimbledon direction, there was a little stream running along the other side of the road, perhaps the Wandle? Maybe I just imagined it. Anyway, the doner was home made and gorgeous.


----------



## 4F (9 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> You forgot these...



tut tut, that's more than 30.....


----------



## michaelcycle (9 Jun 2014)

RedRider said:


> There's another kebab place I'd like to find again. South west London somewhere, maybe in a Wimbledon direction, there was a little stream running along the other side of the road, perhaps the Wandle? Maybe I just imagined it. Anyway, the doner was home made and gorgeous.



May be Aya in Merton Park? They also have an express restaurant up on Wimbledon High Street. Literally everything in there is amazing. Can't see the Wandle from it though...

Ambience near Wimbledon is great as well.


----------



## RedRider (9 Jun 2014)

michaelcycle said:


> May be Aya in Merton Park? They also have an express restaurant up on Wimbledon High Street. Literally everything in there is amazing. Can't see the Wandle from it though...
> 
> Ambience near Wimbledon is great as well.


It wasn't those but they do look amazing. Is it wrong to think of high quality doner as health food?

This one seemed off the beaten path and thinking on might have been when I followed the Wandle on this meandering ride, maybe ten years ago. I feel a quest coming on.


----------



## NorvernRob (9 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> It's a doner ... Donna is a woman's name
> 
> I don't eat lamb so would never even consider eating such an item, and they are kept turning on a spit at a temperature that can potentially breed every nasty bug under the sun! Not to mention the flies that hang around



Who cares, they taste awesome after a few beers! (Smothered in the dark red chilli sauce that's full of seeds of course)


----------



## vickster (9 Jun 2014)

So you need the chili sauce to cover up the taste of the "meat" even when drunk


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jun 2014)

These three....


----------



## NorvernRob (9 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> So you need the chili sauce to cover up the taste of the "meat" even when drunk



A kebab without chilli sauce is like toast without butter!


----------



## vickster (9 Jun 2014)

I wouldn't know


----------



## vickster (9 Jun 2014)

That cat looks psychotic and I am not surprised!!


----------



## michaelcycle (9 Jun 2014)

RedRider said:


> It wasn't those but they do look amazing. Is it wrong to think of high quality doner as health food?
> 
> This one seemed off the beaten path and thinking on might have been when I followed the Wandle on this meandering ride, maybe ten years ago. I feel a quest coming on.



Please report back with your findings!


----------



## RedRider (9 Jun 2014)

haha will do, but many brave knights have tried before


----------



## Berties (9 Jun 2014)

After a long ride it's what I fancy,not maybe what's good for you,after reading the Tyler Hamilton book it was a mussette bag with a red egg/ epo in it


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jun 2014)

Is it ok to have milk chocolate instead of the chocolate milk?


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Jun 2014)

RedRider said:


> I'm just in from ride and had a glass of chocolate milk. About to rouse myself for beans on toast with a spoon of chilli sauce.
> 
> 
> If you're ever down Camberwell way, FM Mangal do a great one, not one of those factory jobbies. Falafel, nearby, do a good falafel wrap. Both used as 'recovery food' to good effect.
> ...


Hanworth make their own also . They even have a few stars in the window but I think they are just old Christmas decorations  Twickenham also has a good kebab house opposite the timber yard just off the high street . The ones in the high street are pure muck , not like a donna at all


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jun 2014)

User said:


> Not every day.



Ok then.


----------



## HLaB (9 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> You forgot these...


I would always recommend bananas, plenty of other cyclist recommend them, including a bloke in the club who used to be a directeur sportif and a nutritionist shot him down, their argument, they are too variable in terms of ripeness :-/


----------



## vickster (9 Jun 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Is it ok to have milk chocolate instead of the chocolate milk?


Yes, if you melt it and mix it in with the milk (it's a milk based product after all so you are just returning it to the wild  )


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> Yes, if you melt it and mix it in with the milk (it's a milk based product after all so you are just returning it to the wild  )


More chocolate, less milk I say 
Ah, had a banana chocolate bar once ... pre ride  I'm a rebel ...


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jun 2014)

Well I have seen all these whey products in the shops and never bothered
I have eaten anything from a bag of hula hoops to biscuits cake etc.
I tried milk twice but no idea if it's any better


----------



## montage (10 Jun 2014)

Can you not just time your meals for after your rides?

Ride early? Eat breakfast straight after,
9-12/1pm "club run hours" - lunch
Evening ride - dinner

Only for late night sessions does recovery food become important for most people


----------

